# Princeton Spring 2013 - March 30, 2013



## Alan Chang (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone!

The Princeton cube club will be having its first spring competition ever, on *March 30, 2013*! The venue is different. We won't be in an auditorium with a pretty backdrop anymore... but now we're in a room where food and drinks are allowed!

The events we're planning to hold can be found on our CubingUSA page. Registration will be open soon, once we finalize a few things. More info will follow!

Links:

WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PrincetonSpring2013
CubingUSA: http://union.cubingusa.com/princetonspring2013/index.php
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/198676726943245
Speedsolving: You're already here!

*1/29 update:* Registration is open! Please be aware that you have to pay with PayPal upon submitting the registration form.

*3/13 update:* Registration closes in a week. *The last day to register is Wednesday, March 20.*

*3/21 update:* Registration has been extended for a day. Be sure to pre-register by tonight![/B]


----------



## A Leman (Jan 27, 2013)

Unless something comes up between now and then, I'm going. Nice events btw.

EDIT: I don't think I will go. Good luck everyone.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jan 27, 2013)

Might be able to go.


----------



## Czery (Jan 27, 2013)

This is something that I've waiting for for the longest time. 

5BLD! Yay!

I have a bunch of friends who will be interested.


----------



## Bob (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, I'm delegating this one.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 27, 2013)

Not coming so that Bob doesn't have the satisfaction of watching me DNF.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Perfect! Smack dab in the middle of spring break, don't have to worry about skipping other stuff! I am definitely making this one!

I already knew about this, but I didn't even dare to post the thread about it.
Dang, those fees.
Mega and big blds


----------



## Czery (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do all tournaments these days require you to prepay online! 
I literally have three cents in paypal and I'm not getting any money any time soon.


----------



## Skullush (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2013)

Czery said:


> Why do all tournaments these days require you to prepay online!
> I literally have three cents in paypal and I'm not getting any money any time soon.



Pro tip: Take the money you would normally use to pay for the competition and deposit it into a bank account. Next, link your bank account to Paypal. Finally, send payment from your bank account.

If you havin' money problems I feel bad for you, son. I got 99 problems but the bills ain't one.


----------



## cityzach (Jan 29, 2013)

Bob said:


> If you havin' money problems I feel bad for you, son. I got 99 problems but the bills ain't one.



That was amazing^

And I'll definitively be there.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Cutoffs will be announced soon, right?

And I'm wondering if I should do 5x5 BLD even though I never attempted one but I know how to solve 5x5 BLD.


----------



## Czery (Jan 29, 2013)

Bob said:


> Pro tip: Take the money you would normally use to pay for the competition and deposit it into a bank account. Next, link your bank account to Paypal. Finally, send payment from your bank account.
> 
> If you havin' money problems I feel bad for you, son. I got 99 problems but the bills ain't one.



Thanks for the sympathy. 
I'll be sure to get a well paying job... soon.


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2013)

Czery said:


> Thanks for the sympathy.
> I'll be sure to get a well paying job... soon.


Hardly seems necessary. It's only $31 if you compete in every single event...which would require saving less than 50 cents per day from now until the competition.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 29, 2013)

I live pretty far away, but the last one was very well organized, and I may consider going again. It depends on when other competitions are that are near me.


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 29, 2013)

Registration is open! Please be aware that you have to pay with PayPal upon submitting the registration form. To address Czery's question about registration:



Czery said:


> Why do all tournaments these days require you to prepay online!



I don't think people enjoy standing in long lines for registration in the morning. Now everyone will have more time to cube at the competition!



brandbest1 said:


> Cutoffs will be announced soon, right?



Yes, once we decide on a schedule, we will try to determine reasonable cut-off times to fit with the schedule.



BlueDevil said:


> I live pretty far away, but the last one was very well organized, and I may consider going again.



Yay, thanks! That's really nice to hear! 

We're very open to feedback on how to make things better, so everyone, please let me know if you have any suggestions. (post here or send me an email)


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bob said:


> If you havin' money problems I feel bad for you, son. I got 99 problems but the bills ain't one.



Omg. Changing my sig.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 2, 2013)

ME GUSTA el "cutoff" de megaminx

And apparently my relatives are coming over the same day, so sadly, I have to leave early (possibly), after I do mega and sq1.


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 13, 2013)

Registration closes in a week!


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Registered.

Goals:
-Retrieve my long-awaited sq1 certificate from last princeton comp
-need to help out
3x3- make to second round
4x4- i really don't know, don't practice anymore.
OH- watever
3BLD- sub-2
Megaminx- sub- 1:50
4BLD- success
5BLD- attempt
sq1- NAR or sub-15 avg
Pyraminx- lol


----------



## cityzach (Mar 17, 2013)

Goals:
2x2: lol
3x3: sub 12 average, sub 10 single, make final round
4x4: sub 50 average (I doubt I can get this but it would be nice)
5x5: Beat current official PBs
OH: lol
Pyraminx: sub 8 avg
Clock: Beat current official PBs


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 17, 2013)

*Well, errybody else is doin' it:*
3x3: sub-10 single/sub-13 avg
5x5: sub-1:40 avg/podium?
pyra: podium/not suck/remember 1flip algs
mega:NAR/NAR(sub-50/sub-54.35(top 5 in teh wurld))


...and the best part is that Cornell is the weekend after, so I have a chance of having two chances at a good mega avg.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 17, 2013)

2x2 - sub 5
3x3 - sub 13
4x4 - sub 55
5x5 - sub 2
OH - sub 30
BLD - sub 1
Mega - sub 1:45
Pyra - sub 5.5
Squ1 - Sub 25
4bld - sub 8
5bld - success


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Mar 17, 2013)

Goals
2x2: Sub 5
3x3 Sub 12
4x4: Sub 55
5x5: I don't care.
OH: Podium
Megaminx: To exist.


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 20, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> ...and the best part is that Cornell is the weekend after, so I have a chance of having two chances at a good mega avg.



Nice!! There's a good change I'll see you at Cornell!

*For everyone: Registration closes tonight (Wednesday, March 20) at 11:59pm. The registration fee is greater for competitors who register on-site. Also, competitors will not be allowed to register on-site for 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD.*


----------



## Kian (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't want to alarm anyone, but I've been practicing...


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 26, 2013)

Alarmed.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 27, 2013)

Kian said:


> I don't want to alarm anyone, but I've been practicing...



Please, Please, Please OH NAR?!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 27, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> Alarmed.



LOL



Mikel said:


> Please, Please, Please OH NAR?!



He averaged 10sec over a whole night a few days ago, if anyone was curious.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 27, 2013)

He can still get the single, right? 11.41 is just asking to be beaten xD


----------



## Kian (Mar 27, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> He can still get the single, right? 11.41 is just asking to be beaten xD



I think we should just count my 10.75. A delegate was present.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 27, 2013)

Kian said:


> I think we should just count my 10.75. A delegate was present.



*Kian's Super Awesome Lonely Competition*

Location: Kian's humble abode. (Must have key to get in)

Events:
3x3 OH - 1 Round (Best of 1 solve)


Registration: 


Must be named Kian Barry in order to participate. Must also shout, "OH MY GOD" to the tune of Usher in order for results to be valid.


Results:

3x3 One-handed Kian Barry USA 10.75 NAR


----------



## cityzach (Mar 27, 2013)

I lol'd so hard^


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 27, 2013)

lol Mikel


----------



## Kian (Mar 27, 2013)

hahaha that was fantastic, Mikel.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 28, 2013)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=166&cat=1&rnd=1

lolwut


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=166&cat=1&rnd=1
> 
> lolwut



lolwat

just as I expected from the guy who taught me how to solve the Rubik's cube haha


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there a competition any harder than Nationals to advance in the 3x3 than at Princeton? Advancement to second round for the top *32* should be around 15 seconds when you add in the people who show up but don't register (ahem, Phil, Rowe, Ricci etc). 

I don't want to advance because I think I can actually win.. I just want more solves! It's like playing The Need For Speed arcade game where you just want to hit the next checkpoint so you don't have to keep putting quarters in the stupid machine! That being said... it's annoying to see competitions where 20+ averages advance. Not annoying really. It just makes me jealous.

That being said.. my new 3x3 goal: 15.xx Ao5.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 28, 2013)

> 5.00	3.00	2.00	1.00	0.05 WR 2.00 WR 0.05



Alan's too good for the 4.


----------



## Kian (Mar 28, 2013)

CoryThigpen said:


> Is there a competition any harder than Nationals to advance in the 3x3 than at Princeton? Advancement to second round for the top *32* should be around 15 seconds when you add in the people who show up but don't register (ahem, Phil, Rowe, Ricci etc).
> 
> I don't want to advance because I think I can actually win.. I just want more solves! It's like playing The Need For Speed arcade game where you just want to hit the next checkpoint so you don't have to keep putting quarters in the stupid machine! That being said... it's annoying to see competitions where 20+ averages advance. Not annoying really. It just makes me jealous.
> 
> That being said.. my new 3x3 goal: 15.xx Ao5.



I can guarantee you that Rowe will not be there. He is either on or about to board a plane to Copenhagen.

Also, given the psych sheet my guess for the top 32 is sub 19.xx or 20.xx.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 30, 2013)

If anyone happens to be staying at the Hampton nearby on US 1 then we should chill


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 30, 2013)

Nick Rech-51.31 megaminx NR
Jonathan Cookmeyer- 51.27 megaminx NR 
T.T
I did get a 57 NR avg though.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Mar 30, 2013)

Respectable 85th place in 3x3. I made OH Final Round but I didn't stay .


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 31, 2013)

3x3- fail
4x4- fail
3x3 BLD- sub 2 yay
Square-1: no nar but beat my comp pb by 0.6 and 12.55 sniggle 
Megaminx: yay personal pb single
4x4 BLD: don't even ask about it
5x5 BLD: didn't do
Pyraminx: fuhgetaboutit
OH: missed second round by 1 spot

Best moment: "His favorite pokemon is Blue-Eyes White Dragon"

I'll upload the sq1 average tomorrow. Too tired now.


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Princeton Spring 2013 competitors!

Thank you all for coming! I had a super awesome time and I'm sure the rest of the staff and volunteers did too! I'd like to let you all know some things:

*Results.* The results are not up officially on the WCA website yet, but they will be soon.

*Survey.* If you enjoyed the competition, please let us know! It’ll make the staff and volunteers happy!  If you have complaints, that’s great too! We're sending out a survey so that we can run better competitions for you all in the future! Please take a moment to fill out a survey:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEMzejFXOU5hQ1hoazdVMDJTS0hySFE6MA#gid=0

*Lost and found.*

Found:

1. black earbuds (see picture: http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/princetonspring2013/lostandfound/black_earbuds.JPG)

2. black jacket (see pictures: http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/princetonspring2013/lostandfound/found_jacket.JPG and http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/princetonspring2013/lostandfound/jacket_closeup.JPG)

3. two StackMat bags that say “Burton.” Hmm... I wonder who these belong to.  (here’s a picture anyway http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/princetonspring2013/lostandfound/burton_stackmat_bags.JPG)

Lost:

1. My Rubik’s cube.  It’s a Dayan GuHong -- the plastic of the stickers are kind of peeling. If you think you have a cube that’s not yours, it might be mine.

2. Someone told me at the end of the competition that he lost a USB iPhone charger. Did anyone take it by mistake.

*Pictures.* If you have any nice pictures you would like to share, please send them to me! (acsix at princeton dot edu) We would love to put them up in a photo album here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/106169960620029499029/photos/106169960620029499029/albums

Next Princeton competition. In the fall, maybe? Help me think of ways to motivate Princeton students to help me run the competition.  Doing most of the planning myself is quite tiring. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cityzach (Mar 31, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Best moment: "His favorite pokemon is Blue-Eyes White Dragon"



I take full credit for this, I told Collin it would be hilarious if he wrote down a Yu-Gi-Oh character instead of a Pokemon


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 31, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Best moment: "His favorite pokemon is Blue-Eyes White Dragon"



You left out what followed:

Audience: Hahaha!
Kian: That's supposed to funny, apparently...
Audience: HAHAHA!

Also, one request: if you have photos and videos that you'd like to share with everyone, could you please send them to me? (acsix at princeton dot edu)

*Photos. *I will put them up here:

https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/10616...169960620029499029/albums/5861476962611451201

As you can see, all of my photos were not taken during the actual competition.  Also, the person who volunteered to take photos had to go to another event, so we didn't have a photographer.  So please, send me your photos!

*Videos.* If you have videos up on YouTube that you'd like to share, please send me the links. (Edit: or just post them in this thread -- that's probably easier.) I'll find a place to post all of them. 

Thanks!


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 31, 2013)

LOl, I meant to post this vid before Alan made that post, but it's okay.


----------



## Kian (Mar 31, 2013)

Alan Chang said:


> You left out what followed:
> 
> Audience: Hahaha!
> Kian: That's supposed to funny, apparently...
> Audience: HAHAHA!



It didn't sound like a Pokemon, but I am too old to differentiate.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 31, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That first solve was pretty funny to watch. It is unfortunate you had the pop though.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## danthecuber (Apr 1, 2013)

Why were Tim Sun's 3x3 results removed?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 1, 2013)

He showed up late, after other people had already been told they were too late to compete in 3x3, so he should not have been allowed to compete in 3x3 at all.

Neither Bob nor I realized until the end of the day that this had happened, so no corrections could happen during the day.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 1, 2013)

I would have been in finals then... :/


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 1, 2013)

Tim Reynolds said:


> He showed up late, after other people had already been told they were too late to compete in 3x3, so he should not have been allowed to compete in 3x3 at all.
> 
> Neither Bob nor I realized until the end of the day that this had happened, so no corrections could happen during the day.



Yeah, I apologize to everyone, especially Zach, for competing in 3x3 when I definitely shouldn't have.


----------



## Alan Chang (Apr 2, 2013)

It's my fault. I let him compete without realizing that I shouldn't have. Sorry.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 3, 2013)

[youtubehd]x1XLFcPPJJ0[/youtubehd]

[youtubehd]Mhw9-2FWh-k[/youtubehd]


----------

